# Joni Mitchell innovates and evolves



## Meanderer (Apr 22, 2018)

Summertime


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2018)

Joni Mitchell - Woodstock (Live In-Studio 1970)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2018)

Joni Mitchell ~ Big Yellow Taxi + Both Sides Now (BBC - 1969)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2018)

Joni Mitchell - Just Like This Train (Live In-Studio 1996)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2018)

Joni Mitchell - All I Want (Live)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2018)

"Another old video clip from 1985 , Joni performing on Wogan on the Beeb.
This is from her album ' Dog Eat Dog ' on the record she duets with Michael McDonald , live she's singing with British songwriter/ session singer Michael J.Mullins who used to be with the group Modern Romance. Think he does a pretty good job".

Joni Mitchell - Good Friends ( live )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 29, 2018)

The only Joni Mitchell song I know... 

Help Me (1974)


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2018)

Joni Mitchell - You Turn Me on I'm a Radio (rare unreleased demo 1972) folk music, rock, jazz, pop


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2018)

*Looking at clouds from both sides now!*


----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 19, 2018)

Joni Mitchell as a teenager






_"Try to learn any of the hundreds of Joni Mitchell’s songs and you’ll find something that’s a bit peculiar: all of her songs use several different and strange open tunings,*[SUP]*[/SUP]* that give her guitar an ethereal and full sound. Open tunings are very popular in folk and blues. But Joni had another big reason to use them: when she was just 9 years old Joni contracted Polio, which seriously affected her left hand. Playing with opening tunings made it easier for her to learn to play the guitar.  According to Joni, her limitation then became 'a tool to break free of standard approaches to harmony and structure' in her songwriting – and a breath of fresh air for music lovers, even today. "_

Five Guitarists who Overcame Physical Disabilities

*[SUP]*[/SUP]*Open tuning means you tune the strings of a guitar differently, usually so that strumming the strings, when not fretted (open), produce a chord.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2019)

Joni Mitchell - Coyote (Live at Gordon Lightfoot's Home with Bob Dylan & Roger McGuinn, 1975)


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Joni Mitchell - Woodstock (Live In-Studio 1970)


this is my fave...by far. shows how creative she was


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 31, 2019)

Self portrait


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2019)

Joni Mitchell - Be Cool /Album:Travelogue 2002


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2019)

Furry Sings The Blues & Hejira - Joni Mitchell & Herbie Hancock


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 28, 2019)

Joni Mitchell & Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2020)

Joni Mitchell ~ Big Yellow Taxi +  Both Sides Now (BBC -  1969)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2020)

Joni Mitchell - Blue





*Blue*
Joni Mitchell
Blue
Songs are like tattoos
You know I've been to sea before
Crown and anchor me
Or let me sail away
Hey Blue
And there is a song for you
Ink on a pin
Underneath the skin
An empty space to fill in
Well there're so many sinking
Now you've got to keep thinking
You can make it thru these waves
Acid, booze, and ass
Needles, guns, and grass
Lots of laughs
Lots of laughs
Everybody's saying that hell's the hippest way to go well
I don't think so, but I'm
Gonna take a look around it though Blue
I love you

Blue
Here is a shell for you
Inside you'll hear a sigh
A foggy lullaby
There is your song from me


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2020)

Joni Mitchell - My Old Man (In Concert on BBC, 1970)


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2020)

Joni Mitchell - Just Like This Train (Live In-Studio 1996)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2020)

Joni Mitchell - Free Man in Paris


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)

Joni Mitchell   Both sides now on Mama Cass Show 1969​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)

Joni Mitchell welcomes Jian Ghomeshi into her California home for a rare and revealing interview. (2013)


----------



## Pinky (Nov 21, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Joni Mitchell welcomes Jian Ghomeshi into her California home for a rare and revealing interview. (2013)


I've seen this excellent interview. The one thing that surprised me, is that she's a chain-smoker. Obviously it didn't affect her voice.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)

I guess she feels free to smoke in her own home.   At our age, we shouldn't let things like that distract us.  There aren't many individualists like her left.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2021)

Joni Mitchell Woman of Heart and Mind  (1 1/2 hours)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2022)

Joni Mitchell -- "Amelia" -- "Dreamland" Version


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2022)

Joni Mitchell - A Day In The Garden


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2022)

In 1970 at the Isle of Wight Festival, @Joni Mitchell had to come on stage earlier than expected and tamed the ever-growing and disgruntled crowds labeled "The Beast" where she had a number of songs, one of them a "homesick" song about California.


----------



## Feelslikefar (May 8, 2022)

Truely one of a kind and lived that way. 

Voice and lyrics.






_He bought her a diamond for her throat
He put her in a ranch house on a hill
She could see the valley barbecues
From her window sill
See the blue pools in the squinting sun
Hear the hissing of summer lawns

He put up a barbed wire fence
To keep out the unknown
And on every metal thorn
Just a little blood of his own
She patrols that fence of his
To a latin drum
And the hissing of summer lawns
Darkness
Wonder makes it easy
Darkness
With a joyful mask
Darkness
Tube's gone, darkness, darkness, darkness
No color no contrast

A diamond dog
Carrying a cup and a cane
Looking through a double glass
Looking at too much pride and too much shame
There's a black fly buzzing
There's a heat wave burning in her master's voice
Hissing summer lawns

He gave her his darkness to regret
And good reason to quit him
He gave her a roomful of Chippendale
That nobody sits in
Still she stays with a love of some kind
It's the lady's choice
The hissing of summer lawns_


----------



## Feelslikefar (May 8, 2022)

You knew back in 1965 that she was going to be a force in music.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2022)

JONI MITCHELL blue motel room


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2022)

Joni Mitchell performs solo on electric guitar at Newport Folk Festival on July 24, 2022. Brandi invited her up and said she had been working on this to share, and mentioned she had not performed publicly much since suffering from a brain aneurysm. On the setlist, this song was called "Just Like This Train".

Joni Mitchell,  Just Like This Train (electric guitar solo), Newport Folk Festival, 7/24/2022


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2022)

Both Sides Now from Joni Jam at the 2022 Newport Folk Festival


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2022)

Joni Mitchell In London 1970 Chelsea Morning California Both Sides Now + more


----------

